# Leah is About to Have Kids!



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello! I know I’ve been creating a ton of posts lately, but I just have to share my excitement and worry.
Leah, as some of you know, is my buck Chestnut’s daughter. Well, funny story, he somehow bred her... so now I’m stuck with a doe, who still isn’t full grown, due to birth her brother/son.
Anyhoozies... this week is her due date, so I’m keeping an eye on her. Today I noticed quite a few things different, so I decided to share some pictures.








First thing I noticed this morning were the visible dents on each side of her tail. I still can’t squeeze my fingers completely around, but it’s getting really close, which leads me to believe she will probably be on time and birth this week. And yes, I know in the photo her coat and tail look bad. She’s just super fluffy, and I gave her a copper Bolus last month, so her coat is very soft also.
































These are photos from today. Her udder is still the same, but I have a feeling it will bag up a ton last minute, because that’s what her mom does. Also, her vaginal area looks super fluffy and pink today, which is different from yesterday.
















This is the belly shot! 😉 She isn’t huge, which makes me think she’ll have one tiny one, hopefully. I’m waiting for when her belly will drop. And before y’all tell me she looks normal, both she and her mother carry the babies out to the side AND low.
And that’s it, for now. I’ll update later today, since I’ll be checking up on her every so often.
Lemme know what y’all think!
Oh and btw, she is a mix of Alpine, Nubian, Saanen, and Boer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wishing you both an easy delivery! How old is this doe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope all goes well! 🤞


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful doe! Hope all goes well!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Happy kidding!! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, she is small, I agree on the single. I don't think she is going this week..... still no serious body changes... but hey, what do I know... she probably read Ye Old Doe code and decides its tonight...


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ahh.. yes...I am sure you are very excited! Hope everything goes well! If her ligaments are loosened she could be anywhere from 1-24 hours away from birthing those cute kiddos or should I say kiddoAnd yes. I would agree. Her udder does seem like it has a little ways to go yet but their udders can feel up quite quicklyanymore news yet?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Well, she is small, I agree on the single. I don't think she is going this week..... still no serious body changes... but hey, what do I know... she probably read Ye Old Doe code and decides its tonight...


Haha no babies yet. Her mom always fill out everything right before she kids, so that’s what I’m expecting right now. And ugh, I hate how goats are like that!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ahh.. yes...I am sure you are very excited! Hope everything goes well! If her ligaments are loosened she could be anywhere from 1-24 hours away from birthing those cute kiddos or should I say kiddoAnd yes. I would agree. Her udder does seem like it has a little ways to go yet but their udders can feel up quite quicklyanymore news yet?


No babies yet. Her belly has dropped, and her rump is very bony feeling. Her udder looks poochy, but not any bigger yet. I’ll update...


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code going on there.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> No babies yet. Her belly has dropped, and her rump is very bony feeling. Her udder looks poochy, but not any bigger yet. I’ll update...


Yep definitely sounds like she is getting ready!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Oooo! Can't wait for kiddos.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Yep definitely sounds like she is getting ready!


Yep! Still no babies yet, but she keeps making those grunting sounds whenever she moves... not labor grunts, but it has me thinking she’s getting ready.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Happy kidding


Thank you!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

GodsGarden said:


> Oooo! Can't wait for kiddos.


I know same. It’s just a bummer that I cant breed her kids from this year. Oh well... there’s always next year.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates? Hope she’s doing well!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Any updates? Hope she’s doing well!


Agh, nothing yet. Still hardly any ligaments, but she’s definitely keeping me waiting. My family has a feeling it will be this week.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yea olde doe code.... this week yes...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I was hoping to get on here and see some babies!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Any awesome updates yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I was hoping to get on here and see some babies!


You and me both 😂 💀


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Any awesome updates yet?


I can reach my fingers all the way around her tail bone... her udder is still the same though. She makes quiet grunts whenever she breathes, which makes me believe that either she has two hopefully small kids or one large one.I’ll update when I see something happening! She’s killing me!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Still nothing today. Thank you all for being patient 😂 I’m so anxious. Leah won’t let me touch her belly, on the left, and head butts me whenever I try to feel it. Yesterday she had some crusty looking greenish goo around her vagina, but other than that, nothing new...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Doe code


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Doe code


Yes exactly! I don’t even know if it’ll be this week, or next week. I just went out to check on her and she was eating, and acting normal, but her ligaments were soooo stiff, which is the complete opposite of what they were yesterday. And I feel like just recently her belly got wayyyy bigger... so maybe I misread her? 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Yes exactly! I don’t even know if it’ll be this week, or next week. I just went out to check on her and she was eating, and acting normal, but her ligaments were soooo stiff, which is the complete opposite of what they were yesterday. And I feel like just recently her belly got wayyyy bigger... so maybe I misread her?
> What are your thoughts?


I have one doing the same thing. Ligs was so hard to find yesterday, but then today they where easy to find. My doe is on day 152 and she's got the code down. Hope yours releases this little hostages soon.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

double j said:


> I have one doing the same thing. Ligs was so hard to find yesterday, but then today they where easy to find. My doe is on day 152 and she's got the code down. Hope yours releases this little hostages soon.


Agh so glad to hear it’s not just my doe doing this. Thank you! Hope yours has her baby/babies soon too!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Be patient.... she will release them as soon as she is ready....


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Agh so glad to hear it’s not just my doe doing this. Thank you! Hope yours has her baby/babies soon too!


Mine is in labor. How's yours?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is it going?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

double j said:


> Mine is in labor. How's yours?


Ooooh congrats! Still nothing... she won’t stop eating 😂...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How is it going?


Her ligaments feel different everyday. Today they are back to being mush, but yesterday they were tight, and the day before that they were mush. She’s keeping me waiting 😂. She acts very uncomfortable whenever she lays down, which is understandable, since she’s carrying quite a large load. (I personally think it might be even longer... maybe in a week or two still. She just recently got very big, which I know happens in the last month.) I’ll post a pic soon...


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Ooooh congrats! Still nothing... she won’t stop eating 😂...


mine ate all the way through. i kept telling her to just spit out her cud and give me babies, cuz she'd be working and then stop and chew for a while. it was so annoying. lolol


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> mine ate all the way through. i kept telling her to just spit out her cud and give me babies, cuz she'd be working and then stop and chew for a while. it was so annoying. lolol


😂 Ikr! I hate it when goats do that. I hope Leah just hurries up and pushes them out without taking long breaks.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Leah was with the buck for a long period of time. That means she could be due within the next three weeks.
Sorry I made y’all wait for so long 😞 😂 I forgot how long she was with the buck.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

News! We have slime! It looks like she is due within the next few hours... but I’m unsure, since this will be her first time. They sides of her ligaments are hollow.
I’ll be checking her every hour. We locked her up so she isn’t bothered by the other ladies and babies.
I’ll keep everyone updated.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Just went out there to check. The slime turned coppery colored. She seems uncomfortable and won’t eat hay. She’s also extremely bored being locked up 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy kidding! I hope it all goes smoothly for her!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

yayy!! happy kidding!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Leah!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How’s it going? I hope all goes smoothly. I can’t wait to see some baby pics!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates? Hope she is well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Hope everythings okay!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> How’s it going? I hope all goes smoothly. I can’t wait to see some baby pics!


Agh she didn’t have any kids... which is strange, because I really thought she was close. Today she’s acting normal though. No more slime...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I’ll take a picture of her at some point today and send it.... she’s looking pretty big these days 😂. She’s just keeping me waiting. And I’m nervous, because I don’t want her to tear if it’s a big kid... which I hope it’s not.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Agh that is annoying 😂 for mine the long amber string usually means kids in 12 hours 😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s using the doe code extra hard this year!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’s is going to keep you guessing. She’s keeping us all guessing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Guess who had babies?! 
Leah is now a mommy! She had two boys last night, when we were all about to feed the animals and do the usual chores.
The birth was quite rough though... her vagina was SO tight, I was worried I would rip it. The first boy was a bit bigger than the second. I was pulling extremely hard just to get his nose poking out. Both the boys were in perfect positions though. 
The second boy popped out instantly, and I didn’t even need to help... he came out within thirty seconds.
Her vagina is still quite swollen today, so I think I’ll give it a quick iodine wash every few hours maybe, just to make sure it doesn’t get infected. Both the boys are playing and totally healthy! I’ve named them Esau and Jacob.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I’ll take more pictures next time I head out to check on them.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! She really did keep me waiting 😂


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations     

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Congrats! They're cuties!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations. They are adorable! Hopefully the swelling will go down for mama soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Use some preparation H on her lady parts for the swelling. It really helps her be more comfortable.
congratulations on your new kids, they’re cuties!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad it all worked out! They sure look cute!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Congratulations. They are adorable! Hopefully the swelling will go down for mama soon.


Thank you! I hope so too...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Use some preparation H on her lady parts for the swelling. It really helps her be more comfortable.
> congratulations on your new kids, they’re cuties!


Oh thanks! I was wondering what else I could use for the swelling. Do you know if I could use bluecoat, or would that not work?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job Leah and @EJskeleton ! I am so glad the babies are on the ground safely, even though one was big and she was tight. That has to be such a relief!
Congratulations on two precious kids! 🥰 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! They are adorable!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good job Leah and @EJskeleton ! I am so glad the babies are on the ground safely, even though one was big and she was tight. That has to be such a relief!
> Congratulations on two precious kids! 🥰 🥰


Haha that’s the crazy part! The first one wasn’t even big! Leah was just super small, I think.
Thank you! I’m so happy!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! They’re gorgeous!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Congratulations! They’re gorgeous!


Thank you! I agree! They have the cutest faces! 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Use some preparation H on her lady parts for the swelling. It really helps her be more comfortable.
> congratulations on your new kids, they’re cuties!





EJskeleton said:


> Oh thanks! I was wondering what else I could use for the swelling. Do you know if I could use bluecoat, or would that not work?


i wouldn’t use blue kote just the preparation h. Witch hazel also works just spritz it on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how cute.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congratulations- sweet little babies 💕
Hopefully next year is the year she’ll give you a baby girl- when you intentionally breed her 😉 
She’s a very pretty doe.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Congratulations- sweet little babies 💕
> Hopefully next year is the year she’ll give you a baby girl- when you intentionally breed her 😉
> She’s a very pretty doe.


Haha I hope so! I’m planning on selling her sometime... I need a bigger goat in my herd. She’s a great mama, but just not what I’m looking for. 😂 Thank you!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> i wouldn’t use blue kote just the preparation h. Witch hazel also works just spritz it on.


Alright. Her swelling stopped the day after, but was red for a while. Now it’s all better. 😊


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

The twins are great. Mama was just let out with them two days ago, and only yesterday did she lose them 😂 my mom and I went looking for them for an hour or two before we found them curled up in between fencing rolls.
They are so playful, and are always eating. Leah had a pretty good udder, so I’m not worried about milk. 🙏 
One of the babies, Jacob, breathes harsher than the other, Esau. I’m not thinking too much of it, since he’s acting normal. But I’m just wondering if it’s normal?...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do the lungs sound raspy at all?

Monitor temp.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Do the lungs sound raspy at all?
> 
> Monitor temp.


No. I only hear it from his nose... he breathes harder/faster than his brother. I’ll take his temp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be a cold possibly. 

Clean out the nose and try some
VetRx drops


----------

